# Dougal....



## Orchid (Dec 30, 2009)

Died today.....

Stuck on what to say. I feel rather numb.

My daughter was beyond upset. Took her a couple hours to calm down.

I don't understand. Simon, Dougal....

Is it something I am doing or not doing? Is there something wrong with the house? Why? and how? Are we really that unlucky to have our babies just be sick and die on us?????????????

So much has been going wrong/badly (in a human personal way) lately....I thought things were looking up and it seems they are only getting worse....

I told my daughter that perhaps god made things happen this way because no one could have loved Simon or Dougal more than us, so he sent them to us to love while they were here...and now they are together...and neither of them alone....

She kept saying maybe he wanted to die...I kept telling her nothing and no one ever wants to die...that he didn't leave her because he wanted to..

It happened so fast....

He seemed off today...stinky poo...but he kinda does that...

Came home about 4......he looked funny, like limp and weird...I picked him up and started talking to him and he seemed...odd...and than ....

It scared the crap out of me honestly...he did this flop jump thing right out of my arms but it was not like..HE did it...more like..his body did it....he started tossing around on his side, jerking all over the place and just sorta stopped. I sent my daughter out of the house...didn't want her to see.

I sat with him on the kitchen floor....I held him and he just went...like a candle blown out....



His fur was growing back in and he was gaining weight, eating well...I noticed he was drinking a lot the last two days....didn't think anything of it. He peed on the floor...but he is litter trained...He never stopped eating....

We were going to bring him to the PA show, Angelina was so excited....her Flemish Giant membership stuff came for xmas...She was reading and looking at the booklet...we were trying to get how to sit him...

He was such a good boy....he was always running and jumping when he was out....when he wasnt trying to eat carpet...

I feel pretty sick, my stomach turning and in knots.

I didnt want to come here....didnt want to be on RO tonight....didnt want to add his name to all our boys and girls...

You will have to forgive me if I am not here for a little while...I can't bear to look at bun pictures and see everything.....I feel like the worst cursed person ever....It is getting to be too much to take...



Good bye Dougal....and thank you for giving Angelina the precious gift of your affection and love...it meant so much to her, it meant so much to me. I am sorry we didnt do better by you..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Dougal. Binky-free sweet boy.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Dougal :angelandbunny:


----------



## Fancy77 (Dec 30, 2009)

My deepest sympathy for your loss


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2009)

i normally avoid the rainbow bridge section as its hard to read about everyones losses...but i know what you went through with Simon and finding the RIGHT bunny for you and then you found Dougal...I am so sorry for your loss and I hope that you never give up on bunnies because you are sucha good bunmom and you are a warm happy home to a bunny who deserves you.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 30, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read that Dougal has passed. I was so sadly surprised to read his name here. Big big hugs to you and your little girl :hug:.

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:
Binky free, Dougal boy..

Autumn


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 30, 2009)

urplepansy:I'm sorry foryour loss.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 30, 2009)

I am SO very sorry for your loss.:tears2: (Got the phone message last night and was instantly sick to my stomach.) Dougal knew that he was much loved. And his short time here was a blessing. Please give Angelina a hug from me. She has lost a lot in a short time. It's not fair... not fair at all.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, after all you've been through with him 

He was such a beautiful bun - your photos were always so good, showing his personality.

I hope, when you feel ready, you can welcome another bun into your life, and I hope Angelina is doing OK

Jan


----------



## Orchid (Dec 30, 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone for your kind thoughts and words.


----------



## hln917 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was avoiding the rainbow bridge because my Baci is sick, but when I saw Dougal`s name.... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2009)

I am like others avoid this section. But I was thinking of you the other day since I haven't seen you around. I'm so sorry to hear about Dougal.

Binky free


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh, Michelle, I'm SO sorry. I was so sad when I saw Dougal's name here. RIP big boy. Bunnies are so tough because they're incredibly special and lovable, but really delicate. Please don't blame yourself for his or Simon's death, I really doubt there's anything wrong with your house or anything. You can try getting another bunny once you and your daughter have had time to mourn (how is she holding up now?), or maybe you'd like to try having a cat or something since they're a bit sturdier.

Binky free, sweet Dougal, you won't be forgotten!


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sorry I haven't posted before - but I just didn't know what to say - I still don't know what to say. I'm in shock - and so confused. I mean - I don't think it was you fault or your house - but its like "he was so young...its so unfair..". I so wanted to hear how he did in shows, etc.

The first thought that entered my mind when I read your post was "he held on until they came home so he could say goodbye". I really think he loved you folks that much that he had to wait for you.

I'm so sorry for your loss - for our loss really - because so many of us on the forum loved him.

Binky Free big boy...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Jan 5, 2010)

I had not been on RO in a while but after I was told Dougal died I had to come on. We may not had talked since you got him but I remember how it was with the lionhead and you sending her back. I know you where trying to do what was right, and whether you think so or not this was right. He may not had been with you long but the joy he brought you the short while he was here was great.


RIP Dougal.


----------



## yngmea (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm so sorry. I just lost mine recently. I keep telling myself they are pain free binkying ..waitng for us on that bridge.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Like others have said I avoid this section. I am so sorry for your loss, it just happens so quick. He knew you loved him very much.


----------



## JimD (Jan 11, 2010)

ray:


----------



## myheart (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Dougal. He was a special guy to have found a wonderful home with you. Please find comfort in the good memories you have of him.

Sending healing prayers to you and your daughter. ray:

Binky-free at the Bridge Dougal. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 16, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost Dougal. He was truly a special family member for your daughter and yourself. How is she doing? I hope that you two work through the healing together. Keep to a normal routine and love each other greatly. If you need someone to talk to, please feel free to PM me. I know you've made some close friends here and they would be more than willing to be a shoulder to lean on at this time. You are a good bunny mom. Really, you are. You did absolutely everything you could, even when times were their toughest. I would completely support you accepting another bunny into your heart and home if you think that would be the right thing for your family. If you decide to take a different path because of allergies, I hope that you continue to visit RO and share with us.

Minda


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 16, 2010)

:hug: I totally agree with Minda!


----------

